# So an 18650 exploded in my truck on the highway..



## Alex (28/12/15)

So an 18650 exploded in my truck on the highway.. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 7 hours ago by jugzeh

Well folks I am still in disbelief. At 0545 this morning a Samsung 29E sitting on the top pocket of my armrest exploded and shot around the inside of my cab like a little rocket. It wasn't charging or in a charger but was fully charged. I thought something smelled funny but figured it was a landfill since I was near one. Anywho it exploded in two big pops then took off. Sparks and smoke everywhere. I ducked and stood on the brakes and pulled off the road. During that 5-10 seconds, it hit the passenger side top corner of the windshield, shot down to the bottom of the windshield, then went left and smacked the drivers side window, then by some miracle went behind my head hitting the headrest. After that it missed my right hip, burned the side of the armrest and middle seat, and settled in on fire under my seat. I couldn't see anything so jumped out once I was off the road and saw the flames. I had nothing on hand and the cab was full of flammable material including over 10,000mah worth of lipo batteries for my rc planes. I did the only thing I could think of to prevent losing my truck so I grabbed it and got it out. Man...I was seconds away from losing my truck and a lot of valuable RC items. The burns on my fingers are bad but not that bad . Don't have much feeling but the pain is starting.

Lessons lesrned: store batts in a vented insulated metal/ammo can and get a daggum fire extinguisher. Lucky day. It's crazy since I'm so seasoned with Lithium batts...never really thought about being careful with the 18650s.

I had trouble on mobile with imgur but the pics are here

Uploaded 8 hours ago

















reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...an_18650_exploded_in_my_truck_on_the_highway/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Nox46 (28/12/15)

Geez bro, that could've ended way worse than it did. Glad you're ok


----------



## Cespian (28/12/15)

My Top 5 favourite things in the world

1. My Kids
2. My Car
3. My Vape Gear
4. Biltong
5. Medium Steak

Besides for the steak, I usually have all of those with me while driving. This scares the hell outta me. I'm too lazy right now to go through the entire reddit feed but I'm assuming they were $#1t batteries (or I'm telling myself this to put my mind at ease)


----------



## Neal (28/12/15)

Hope this dude does not use the same batteries in any "marital aids" he may possess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/12/15)

Wow Alex that's shocking! Glad you and the truck are ok! 
Quite scary considering it's even still quite cool at that time of day...

Would you care to share the battery name\model so we can be aware?


----------



## gman211991 (28/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Wow Alex that's shocking! Glad you and the truck are ok!
> Quite scary considering it's even still quite cool at that time of day...
> 
> Would you care to share the battery name\model so we can be aware?


Pretty sure its a repost from another site so I'm sure Alex is ok

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

These titles need to change...

I mean, lets be clear.

This did not happen to @Alex

I mean the title could be something like "Reddit Horror stories: So an 18650 etc..."

It happened to some random guy, who was using a Samsung 29E, which looks like a lightweight battery no one should really ever use for anything really... (2.75A CDR). Details -> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Samsung INR18650-29E 2900mAh (Blue) UK.html

That battery had no right to be anywhere near anything to do with vaping. 

Instead, this is just the kind of thing, that a half arsed reporter would look at, and use to demonise vaping.

Sorry @Alex, I just feel kind of RAW about the whole thing.

There are so many clips and photos of people with boiled body parts, and exploded batteries and 90% of it is not even vape related.
Instead it just makes vaping look bad.

Now I've dead shorted and vented the kind of batteries that we as vapers use. To say that this whole thing has been blown out of preparation is a massive understatement.

Sure a battery vent could cause a fire. But honestly, it happens slowly enough that all but the most feeble minded can get themselves out of trouble. As far as the battery flying around like a rocket... I call BS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/12/15)

My bad, didn't see it was quoted ! Thanks Gman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (28/12/15)

Guys, Alex is only trying to keep us up to date with health/safety issues we need to be aware of. I have learned a great deal from some of his previous posts. Keep up the good work Alex, and thanks for your efforts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

IMHO, and this might be a bit harsh for some. But people who are unwilling to put in the effort into finding out what batteries are good, and what batteries are dangerous, are kinda asking to get their a***s deep fried.


FYI, commonly available good batteries:

*Samsung 25R's
LG HG2's
LG HE2's
LG HE4's*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (28/12/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> IMHO, and this might be a bit harsh for some. But people who are unwilling to put in the effort into finding out what batteries are good, and what batteries are dangerous, are kinda asking to get their a***s deep fried.
> 
> 
> FYI, commonly available good batteries:
> ...



Sure thing brother, do not disagree, but perhaps post from Alex will encourage less experienced members of forum to make sure they take battery safety seriously? Agree with your choice of batteries by the way, hope all cool up in Zims.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

Neal said:


> Sure thing brother, do not disagree, but perhaps post from Alex will encourage less experienced members of forum to make sure they take battery safety seriously? Agree with your choice of batteries by the way, hope all cool up in Zims.




Then why did the post not say so, at the beginning or end? 

Personally I'd have led with *"Never use Samsung 29E Batteries"*

Zims all good, thanks.


----------



## blujeenz (28/12/15)

Im stuck on the first photo, trying to understand how he gets burn marks on the outside of his fingers?
On my hand, if I pick up anything its between the thumb and index finger, I find it impossible to pick up a battery on the outside of my thumb, unless using my other hand, which would be dumb if I have a perfectly good index finger and opposing thumb to use for that function.
...and lastly, why didnt he grab it with that old leather dog rag on the center armrest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/12/15)

Thanks for all the comments guys. My goal in sharing this reddit post, was simply to highlight the inherent dangers involved with battery handling and care. It was most likely a damaged wrap that exposed the terminals to some random metal object, which in turn resulted in a thermal runaway. 

But it's always better to prepare for the worst.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (28/12/15)

Scary! 'Lucky' guy that...


----------



## Duffie12 (28/12/15)

In the thread he mentions an allen key and a bobby pin in the armrest, either of which could cause a short.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (28/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> In the thread he mentions an allen key and a bobby pin in the armrest, either of which could cause a short.


That's why a silicone battery sleeve or small battery box is so important.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

All fair and well. But I'd also like to reiterate... *Never use a Samsung 29E 18650!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/12/15)

After seeing the damage a mod could do in a car with one of our members I changed the way I carry my Vape gear around in the car. 

I have one of those cooler box lunch bags and now keep everything in there. My batteries are in the cardboard box it arrives in when new and then thrown into the cooler box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

I have a hard shell hard drive case that perfectly fits my i2 in it. i2 usually has 2 batteries loaded in it, with a 3rd in a silicone sleeve in between. its served me well. I'm in the process of making a 6 cell battery holder for when i pick up my rolo and its batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SwickedV (28/12/15)

Damn that is hectic I always put spare batteries in a vented container in the boot


----------



## kev mac (28/12/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> These titles need to change...
> 
> I mean, lets be clear.
> 
> ...


I agree w/ nOugh 7-zw,absolute shit battery,and flying like a rocket?I smell a rat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I agree w/ nOugh 7-zw,absolute shit battery,and flying like a rocket?I smell a rat.



I smelt something too, more like "clickbait herring" though. 
Did you also think those carbon marks on the headrest looked like they were done with fingers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

